# Looking for Subs and employees (Des Moines, IA)



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

Elite Lawn Services located in Grimes, IA is looking to hire on additional sub contractors for the up coming winter. I am looking for both straight and vee blades trucks. You will be plowing commercial properties and payment will be 15 to 20 days after the job is completed. 

My requirements...

-Must be clean cut and professional 

-Must have good communication skills 

-Must have prior experience plowing commercial parking lots 

-Must have a well kept four wheel drive truck and plow 

-Must be will to be on call 24/7 and holidays 

-Must be willing to plow for a lot of hours 

If you have any question or are interested in the positions please call Logan at 515-250-0610. We have our contracts signed and are looking to fill these positions immediately. We are also looking to hire operators for both trucks and skid loaders. You must have previous experience as well running a plow truck or skid loader.


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

Still looking


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

Pay an hour for a vee?


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

OneBadDodge06;1849066 said:


> Pay an hour for a vee?


 Im at $60-65 depending on experience. Give me a call if you're interested and ill show you some of the properties I am looking for help on. Thanks!


----------

